# Favorite topwater is surf?



## BolivarBum (Jun 3, 2012)

What's your favorite topwater in the surf? Also, any recommendations on plastics in the surf?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

super spooks and skitter walks.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Super Spooks in Bone


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

OffshoreChris said:


> Super Spooks in Bone


 this


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bone or pink skitterwalk

Rapala also used to make a Skitter Jr. that was blue, orange and yellow. I had good luck with that one in the evening.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Same thing^^ I will also add that bone with silver side, and solid black early in morning and late evening, or super over cast days. cant go wrong in with bone though. That is my go to color when things are tough.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

I throw this SS Jr., found in the Freshwater Tackle section. The color is called "Okie Shad". It has a good mixture of colors, and works good for me in both clear and stained water!


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

chrome and blue top dog

this 25" trout fell victim to it along with a 2 limits the next day before 9 in the morning with my dad


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

51 or 52mr11 (red/white) mirrorlure.....if they still make um.


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

JOHNNYREB said:


> 51 or 52mr11 (red/white) mirrorlure.....if they still make um.


shh! lol


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

crowsox said:


> chrome and blue top dog
> 
> this 25" trout fell victim to it along with a 2 limits the next day before 9 in the morning with my dad


Crowsox, those are all surf trout......VERY NICE!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

#1 Bone strike pro hunchback. 
#2 Bone and chrome skitterwalk


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Any brand in black in the dark, bone durning the day. Academy used sell one but the trout have knocked off the name, and its still killing them.


----------

